# Preventative Maintenance



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

The dealership left a message for me to make an appointment for my first preventative maintenance schedule.Is there any charge for this? I do have the extended warranty (Gold package).I have 52,000 miles on my 04 SE.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You have to pay for a preventative maintenance service! Your warranty pays for warrantied parts that "break down".


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Could you estimate about how much.I haven't had any problems so far and haven't noticed anything either.It's almost time to get another oil and filter change.


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well not to bad today,after I had to pay $410.00 for an oil change.Well not really but the oil change was free but the technician recommended a few things that needed to be done.1-belts were showing wear and tear 2-throttle body needed cleaning 3-tires showing wear and tear 4-in cabin filter needs replacing 5- refigerant needed for A/C $199.00 a piece for each except for the tires which they quoted at $300.00 a piece.So I just had the throttle body cleaned and the belts replaced.$410.00 total.Don't feel to bad.But I did get to see the 09 again in person.They had a black and the radiant silver on display outside the dealership.


----------

